# Omnistor awning 5002 help wanted!



## patden (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi, this will be the first but not the last cry for help. We are new members to wild camping as well as new to motorhome owning.
we have bought a motor home which has a omnistor 5002 awning attached, we didnt have a clue what it was at first but we learn quickly...not! 
We opened it up but it seems " too loose" we wound it out as far as it would go but it had no tension in the fabric can anyone help,,,many thanks D&P


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Jul 27, 2010)

patden said:


> Hi, this will be the first but not the last cry for help. We are new members to wild camping as well as new to moorhome owning.
> we have bought a motor home which has a omnistor 5002 awning attached, we didnt have a clue what it was at first but we learn quickly...not!
> We opened it up but it seems " too loose" we wound it out as far as it would go but it had no tension in the fabric can anyone help,,,many thanks D&P



When you wind out your awning only go as far as you need to be able to reach and unclip the legs from the canopy.  Attach the legs to the points on the side of the van or put them on the ground, at an angle towards where the awning will finish up.  This will save to much force being applied to the wind out mechanism.
Continue to wind the awning out to the desired width.  Set the tension rafter if you have one.  It is a sprung pole that goes between the side of the van and the canopy.   Then set the legs into the correct position and to the desired height.  Then wind the awning back in to get tension on the fabric.  You will never get the sides to be tight and they will flap in a breeze.

If you have any problems of need information contact the importers

Omnistor Awnings - Providers of Awnings, Safari Rooms, Bike Carriers, Omnistor spares and accessories.

Rose Awnings
Unit 10, 565 Blandford Road,
Poole
Dorset
United Kingdom
BH16 5BW
Phone no. 01202 620427

*WARNING*

Make sure you peg the legs down as the awning can lift and be damaged even in a slight breeze.   I would also use a tie-down strap across the canvas above the legs or pass it over the rafter beams to keep it down in a stronger wind.

I speak from experience as I have had an awning and Safari room take off on me despite being tied down.  This broke the awning from the side of the van and took it over the top of the van.  This wrecked the status antenna but worse still snapped the 1" drive shaft in the satellite dish.

Now I wind my awning in at the first sign of it being affected by wind.


----------

